# Another Hobby I have (Too Many I think Sometimes)



## ScrapMetal (Sep 28, 2011)

You do some nice work there as well. I've always liked the idea of doing something like scrimshaw or engraving but don't know if I have the proper temperament for it.

-Ron


----------



## baldric (Oct 2, 2011)

Very nice, just wish i had an artistic talent, never mind i'm very good at colunderums #@clap2@&amp;


----------

